# Dzelži / Hardware >  Bezvadu interneta raiditajs

## wariozz

kads zin kur dabut bezvadu interneta raidtaju datoram parastajam  ::  LAI var ar portativo slegties klat?? pilna pasaule ar uztverejiem bet vaig raiditaju! talak pa latvijas robezam neko negribas meklet :P

----------


## Delfins

LOL.. nu gan dajoš... 
tas saucās - WiFi router. ap 20Ls.

----------


## Delfins

viesvieglāk to izdarīt tā:

INTERNET <->  WiFi router <-> PC + WiFi laptop

jeb ja nav internets, tad


PC <-> WiFi router <-> WiFi laptop

----------


## wariozz

aizmirsu pateikt ka vaig lai no lmt usb modema varetu netu izspiest un to bezvadu raiditaju la pieslegties caur laptopeim var nu kka taaa  ::  JAU MEGINAJU ar bezvadu routeri mosh parezi nokonfiguret nemaceju jo man tad tas nets nak caur usb ! un ja gribas laii kabelitis nav jaliek klat tpc vaig to raiditaju

----------


## Delfins

tas, ka nemaki, nenozime, ka neiet..

nokonfigure tur kur USB - internet connection sharing. tavs PC klus par provaider (Gateway), sakonfigure lai var izmantot visus portus.
Iekš WLAN routera ieliec provaideri tavu PC - GW IP = USB NET PC IP adrese.

----------


## marizo

Autors gadījumā nevēlas to LMT USB modemu spraust pie bezvadu rūtera? Ja tā, tad cik esmu lasījis ir speciāli rūteri. Sīkāk var palasīt boot forumā.
Savādāk Linksys WRT54GL ar DD-WRT un varēsi rūtēt visos virzienos- gan no laptopa pa bezvadu caur rūteri uz pc pa vadu, gan otrādi.

----------


## defs

Un cik tālu šitada sistēma velk?Vai pieejamas arī uz kād 500m?

----------


## Slowmo

500m jau vajadzēs tiešu redzamību un izmantot virzītās antenas.
Savukārt, kas attiecas uz autora jautājumu,tad gadījumā, ja internets jau būtu, bet vajadzētu to palaist arī pa radioviļņiem, iespējams pietiktu ar parastu piekļuves punktu (access point). Bet tad jau parastajam rūterim jābūt. Ja nets caur USB modemu pienāk, tad tas būs jāšārē caur vienu datoru. Kamēr grib izmantot internetu, datoram pie kura ir USB modems, būs jābūt ieslēgtam.

----------


## Slowmo

Starp citu, Wi-Fi var pat 300km izspiest ar speciālām antenām (šķīvji).

----------


## Delfins

WiFi routeri arī ir AccessPoints pēc būtības.
ja grib USB puļki iekš wifi-routera tad bus japačakarējās un jāpameklē wifirouters ar USB + draiverus priekš linuxa

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, var rūteri kā AccessPointu izmantot, tikai pliks AccessPoint būs lētāks par bezvadu rūteri.

----------


## Delfins

tāpēc ka viņam portu mazāk. bet anyway šajā gadījumā derētu routers, lai vēl arī papildus LAN ir.
būtība jau nemainās. pārs lati starpība + varēs FirmWare updeitot. tiem jau biežāk iznāk + krekotie visādi.

----------


## Slowmo

Nevis krekotie, bet customizētie/pārtaisītie. Linuxīgajiem rūteriem jau parasti izejas kods dabūjams pie režotāja (licencēšanas nosacījumi).

----------

